# newbie w/RARE Nissan Bushmaster 4x4



## wyldkatt7 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello all.....thought you might like to see a piece of history...Pathfinder predecessor..

1985 Nissan Bushmaster 4x4 720 Kingcab...............enjoy the pics..........~wyld~

Nissan/Datsun 720 Pickup Owners

click on the "Bushmaster photos finally" topic...Nissan/Datsun 720 Pickup Owners


----------



## wyldkatt7 (Jan 4, 2008)

wyldkatt7 said:


> Hello all.....thought you might like to see a piece of history...Pathfinder predecessor..
> 
> 1985 Nissan Bushmaster 4x4 720 Kingcab...............enjoy the pics..........~wyld~
> 
> ...


i would have posted pics here, but host didn't allow attachments...


----------



## slimwhitman (Dec 28, 2008)

*I need to see this thing*

I was not able to see the photos, so if you are around, please repost the location!!


----------



## speedbuggy67 (Nov 20, 2006)

*some pics of the bushmaster from nj....*

The Datsun 720 came in regular cab and "King Cab" models, with regular and long bed options. The King Cab proved very popular. There was also a 4-door variant offered in some overseas markets. Also, a utility body style like the early Toyota 4-Runner was also available. (Was called the Bushwacker, available as an aftermarket conversion.) In Mid-1986 a factory-built version was introduced and was named Pathfinder.


----------



## slimwhitman (Dec 28, 2008)

speedbuggy67 said:


> Also, a utility body style like the early Toyota 4-Runner was also available. (Was called the Bushwacker, available as an aftermarket conversion.) In Mid-1986 a factory-built version was introduced and was named Pathfinder.


speedbuggy67,
Is that your Bushmaster? What year it is? These were converted by a company called Matrix3 and were sold new at the Nissan/Datsun dealer. Though not a factory option, they were considered a "dealer option".


----------



## slimwhitman (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is one for sale right now!

1985 Nissan Bushmaster

1985 Nissan Bushmaster 4x4 w/Trailer, A/C - Heat, and many new parts. 
$3,200 OBO 
Call Jerry @ 480.593.2458 if you have ANY QUESTIONS OR OFFERS!!! 
•Location: Apache Junction


----------



## speedbuggy67 (Nov 20, 2006)

funny when i did the google search today that 85 for sale popped up and i see you found it too. No thats not my bushmaster i just happened to spot it while in home depot last week. the owner was actually inside the truck and we talked for a while. It has ONLY 45k orig miles on it! Does have some Cancer issues around the wheelwells though but overall very solid for a NJ "datsun". The only part that sorta ruined the interior was he embroidered his initials on each seat... I didn't know that about Matrix3 very interesting how'd you find that out?


----------



## slimwhitman (Dec 28, 2008)

speedbuggy67 said:


> I didn't know that about Matrix3 very interesting how'd you find that out?


I have been researching coach convertibles for years and Matrix3 did a bunch of them. In my research, these Bushmasters came up. I have a Bushmaster brochure by Matrix3. There is also a Matrix3 conversion sticker inside the driver door of all thier conversions, including the Bushmaster.


----------

